# Thanks Whsalum (Billy)



## Ducktracker

Went by Billy's place to pick up my catfish washing machine that he built for me. It came in handy after fishing from the bank this morning. Thanks Billy!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c

Nice. I need to make mine. 
Good catch Johnny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahoe06

Ducktracker / Whsalum what is this catfish washing machine you speak of? Looks interesting! More details or pictures please?


----------



## whsalum

That's a good pile of CLEAN filets


----------



## Ducktracker

Whsalum makes a great washing machine for fish fillets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuChu

Tahoe06 said:


> Ducktracker / Whsalum what is this catfish washing machine you speak of? Looks interesting! More details or pictures please?


Go look here to see how it works.

http://www.gamewasher.com/


----------



## Tahoe06

Thanks ChuChu! I had never seen or heard of one of these before. Definitely looks like something that could come in handy.


----------



## Ducktracker

You can build a lot cheaper than buying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum

Absolutely and you can put overflow drain holes in them and it gives the blood and fat somewhere to go out of the bucket. You can build one out of a water sprinkler for about $ 6 or $7 bucks . I have one I built out of 3/4 PVC that was cheaper than that and they flat clean fish up.


----------



## Need2BFishin

Whsalum could you put up some pictures? It definitely looks like a neat tool to aid us after a long day on the water and fileting!


----------



## afishinman14

Yeah I'm in for some pics/details. I have an idea how to build one. But there are always small nuances that help it work better.


----------



## j4577

Has anybody tried one of these on whole cleaned catfish instead of just filets? We keep some on the bone to fry sometimes and didn't know if it would work on those also.


----------



## whsalum

The one I built out of PVC the key is to drill 3 SMALL HOLES and have them pointed at an angle closes to the bucket. To many or to big a hole and you lose your pressure which causes you to lose the circulation which is what cleans your fish. The holes at the top allow the blood and stuff to go out and your water will be clear by the time you get thru filleting. The only down side to this one is occasionally a filet will hang up on the pipe(no big deal). The only down side to the one with the sprinkler is you have to turn the water on SLOW UNTIL THE SPRINKLER IS COVERED or you will get wet. After that open her up and she will work fine. I will try and post a video but so far I haven't been able to get it to post.


----------



## Ducktracker

maybe this will help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afishinman14

Simple enough. I really appreciate the details as to the holes drilled. One more question, think you could post a pic of the 3 small holes in the end of the PVC cap?


----------



## whsalum

here are no holes in the cap. This pipe is one I drilled 4 holes in and they were a little to big. I tested it before I glued it and cut another one and just drilled 3 holes in it. Angle it just a little toward the buckets edge and you will get a good circulation. The one in Ducktrackers video is built out of one of the lawn sprinklers and is really easy to make. Thanks for the video Ducktracker I must be technology challenged mine wont post LOL.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey

Thanks for sharing, guys!


----------



## shadslinger

The catfish are really fat this year and I believe I need to make one of those for Beacon Bay.


----------



## whsalum

Next time I go home Loy I'll see if I can fix you up .


----------



## shadslinger

Thank you sir!


----------

